# Funny and nice Smileys, Emoticons etc



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Searching for free emoticons and so on, is a lot of fun! It is a travel to a special sort of creativity! Here are some nice ones! It is just to rightclick, copy picture adress, and incert as picture in your posts.

Here are some favourites.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

More!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------

